# Vw up!



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So what do you think to them ? I've got one on demo and driven it for a few miles, i'll run it for a week and post up my thoughts as we go along


----------



## DeanC (Oct 28, 2008)

I really like them, my mum took one out for a test, I do however think the lupo was a better car. The lupo had more character than the up.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope its better put together than the lupo


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Had a look at one before buying the Panda. Equivalent spec for price was actually better but I didn't like the look of it at all, just really not my cup of tea. Only 3 doors too so got marked down on that.

Shame the Skoda version wasn't out at the time as it might have stood more of a chance with 5 doors, although I still prefer the looks of the Panda.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the look of it, this one is bright red and is the "high" model, first impressions are that its very German, the ride is firm. Space seems good and the delivery driver said it was really good on the motorway. The 3 cylinder doesn't sound too bad but i do feel it might be charecterless in a typical German way.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> So what do you think to them ? I've got one on demo and driven it for a few miles, i'll run it for a week and post up my thoughts as we go along


Not keen on the front, but the Mii looks ok, Citygo dash looks better to me through, but, in all 3, when I get the seat and wheel into the position that suits me, the top of the speedo can't be read above 25mph. . .


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

The SEAT Mii is great fun little car to drive. Boot space is better than competitors in the same sector, city assist works extremely well too! If buying one it is definitely worth getting the nav with the car as you can use this as a trip computer etc. Plus the bluetooth allows two phones to be connected at once which is handy. This is one advantage over the Skoda and I believe VW too. The nav system can be bought and fitted at anytime on the SEAT whereas on the others it must be specified during the factory build.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

G.P said:


> Not keen on the front, but the Mii looks ok, Citygo dash looks better to me through, but, in all 3, when I get the seat and wheel into the position that suits me, the top of the speedo can't be read above 25mph. . .


I have that problem, and this model has the sat nav


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Seen an UP today and it gets a Down from me hideous overpriced little thing.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I prefere the UP to any other to be honest. The Seat looks like an old old arosa and the skoda looks a bit well skoda. The Up looks good in my opinion. dont get me wrong i wouldnt by any but just my 2p worth


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

I hope they do a hot version on of each could be pretty cool imo


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Krash said:


> I hope they do a hot version on of each could be pretty cool imo


yeah whats that little renault **** box 133 bhp there ment to be ace lol I reckon they might do a hot diesel or a small petty turbo in the future.,


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I anyones interested there's a "back to back" test of all 3 models in this weeks AutoExpress. Up and Citygo look quite "current" Seat have managed to make their version look dated from the off. They'll all do nigh on 70mpg and with petrol prices only ever going to increase they'll sell by the bucket full.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I think they look alright, but oddly the one thing I think looks bad about them is the rear window & glass panel boot-lid and from reading a few magazine reviews, they all seem to love that design feature.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> The SEAT Mii is great fun little car to drive. Boot space is better than competitors in the same sector, city assist works extremely well too! If buying one it is definitely worth getting the nav with the car as you can use this as a trip computer etc. Plus the bluetooth allows two phones to be connected at once which is handy. This is one advantage over the Skoda and I believe VW too. The nav system can be bought and fitted at anytime on the SEAT whereas on the others it must be specified during the factory build.


Boot Space bigger than rivals.. you weren't on a SEAT training course for the Mii by any chance were you... seem to remember them drilling that point into us.:lol:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> Boot Space bigger than rivals.. you weren't on a SEAT training course for the Mii by any chance were you... seem to remember them drilling that point into us.:lol:


Hmmm boot space is 251 litres! Does that answer your question  Which day were you there? Probably bumped into you without knowing theres a fellow DW'er around :lol:


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> yeah whats that little renault **** box 133 bhp there ment to be ace lol I reckon they might do a hot diesel or a small petty turbo in the future.,


just found these pics 
vw up R

















Seat mii Cupra

















Skoda citygo vrs

















none are confirmed but going on all vag hatchbacks having a sporty spec its to be expected


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Again the up i think is the best looking on out of the three. I think its the rear windows on the up which stop it from looking like a box on wheels like the seat and skoda.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The UP GT if it gets released could be fun, I have the 75ps version and its quite nippy, I personally feel its the best looking out of all 3 and for the money i don't think they are too badly priced.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

What a cracking little class these are going to make for motorsport.. Takes me back to my days watching Minis 850s fly round Oulton park.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

VW have confirmed that an Up! GT will be produced. in showrooms next year I believe, with a 101 bhp turbo engine


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Modmedia said:


> Boot Space bigger than rivals..


As I like a spare wheel, and now the new Ibiza has it's battery in the space where the wheel used to be, that means I'd have a wheel in the boot of an Ibiza, so for us the Mii, which has the option & space for a spare wheel means that between the two, the Mii for us may have more boot space. Its certainly got more than an Aygo. .


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Just hope VW don't bring out the auto version of the R Special Edition, although the VW Up Ar5e might sell well in certain target markets... Damn that swear filter blocking out a harmless word!!

Right, what witless moderncentric right on ok ya focus group latte luvvie came up with the name for Seat version? I want to go and kick some old fashioned sense into the stupid bugga :wall: Mii my backside, Up! is bad enough. Up what? Up VW's backside that's what :lol: At least the Skoda has a reasonable and eminently sensible name.

Apologies for the backside/ar5e heavy content of this post.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Who needs a diesel .... ok this was sitting at 55-60mph but was a short trip, wipers & lights on with lots of water


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Who needs a diesel .... ok this was sitting at 55-60mph but was a short trip, wipers & lights on with lots of water


That's it, the wife can have one & the running costs saved can go into my fuel tank. 

Even if it only gets 60mpg its good, an Aygo gets 52-54mpg if you try hard. .


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ha Ha, its not bad for such a short trip, i intend to drive it like a mad man one day, its off to Coventry at the weekend (70 mile each way) I reckon 70mpg is possible. Oh and its the 75ps version


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Amazing really, my first car (Mini 850, 1965) was around 35-38bhp if I remember correctly. Had many a run out 3 or 4 up but we still got there. These tiny little Eco cars are putting out almost double that, have ABS, aircon, and loads of goodies. And I know which one I'd like to be in a collision.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sat nav, wireless streaming and Bluetooth, it's only just broke 1000 miles so still tight. It has a a/c and heated seats


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I work for VW not driven one yet only had a brief look at an Up! but to me I though all three cars are supposed to be very similar inside the main difference is the styling on the outside. Also VW are bringing out a 5 door version soon.

Could be a fun car if they do a sporty version.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Sat nav, wireless streaming and Bluetooth, it's only just broke 1000 miles so still tight. It has a a/c and heated seats


Post some pics of the wee beastie..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

DampDog said:


> Post some pics of the wee beastie..


When it stops raining


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't like them - still trying to get my head round them when I see them on the road......just not a typical VW style IMO. 

The interior however looks ok, but overall it's a no from me.

Prices however justify the hideous look of it - I'm surprised they haven't brought out a bigger engine such as a 1.2 or 1.6 even.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually I think it's completely vw, as soon as you get in the car screams of vw, from the chunkyness to the switchgear and layout, it has a very Germanic feel, it's basic with a few toys, there would be no need for a 1.6 and performance for a 1.0 triple is good, it happily sits at motorway speed. Would I buy one ... It's a bit early to tell but the germaness could be its downfall. For going about its duty it's fine, but it lacks a personality, something I feel the panda and 500 have. I'll keep adding my thoughts over the week.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve i thought you were a Pugiain aka anti German??


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> The SEAT Mii is great fun little car to drive. Boot space is better than competitors in the same sector, city assist works extremely well too! If buying one it is definitely worth getting the nav with the car as you can use this as a trip computer etc. Plus the bluetooth allows two phones to be connected at once which is handy. This is one advantage over the Skoda and I believe VW too. The nav system can be bought and fitted at anytime on the SEAT whereas on the others it must be specified during the factory build.


The skoda PID can have two phones connected at once too, also has the same sized boot!

5 door is available now in the Citigo aswell. I think it's a cracking little car, comfortable, spacious inside, well spec'd, well built, nice styling and bloody cheap to buy and run!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've got a Spanish, German and French ... And then this German, I'm not anti German, just anti diesel. French cars are ok for cheap runarounds


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> French cars are ok for cheap runarounds


That's about it with French cars!  :lol:

Electrics are always going on them so I believe......yes I men Renault!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

123stevevw said:


> The skoda PID can have two phones connected at once too, also has the same sized boot!
> 
> 5 door is available now in the Citigo aswell. I think it's a cracking little car, comfortable, spacious inside, well spec'd, well built, nice styling and bloody cheap to buy and run!


You can with the vw


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> You can with the vw


Correct, for an extra £400 over the Citigo.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just seen the current Ad. for the Skoda/Škoda Citigo where they pronounce "Skoda" the English way during the advert and then "Škoda" at the end - do they have an identity crisis?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

123stevevw said:


> The skoda PID can have two phones connected at once too, also has the same sized boot!
> 
> 5 door is available now in the Citigo aswell. I think it's a cracking little car, comfortable, spacious inside, well spec'd, well built, nice styling and bloody cheap to buy and run!


Yes I know mate I meant the only thing different is that the nav system has to be specified from the factory in the Skoda. You can't add it on later apparently. As opposed to the SEAT. Obviously they are virtually identical, made in the same factory along with the VW  Sorry didn't word my post very well.

But yes there good little cars. Head room is surprising!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

DW58 said:


> Just seen the current Ad. for the Skoda/Škoda Citigo where they pronounce "Skoda" the English way during the advert and then "Škoda" at the end - do they have an identity crisis?


Not the only crisis they have. :devil:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So today involved the same trip home but with more traffic thrown in and keeping up with everything in the fast lane, result bang on 50mpg


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

So driven like a normal car, it's no better on fuel than a normal car?

What about 4 up with a boot full of shopping?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Comparing it to others that I've used over the same trip, Audi a3tdi,37mpg, cupra 29mpg, pug, 40ish, 118d 40mpg, Prius 41mpg. Filling it up with 4 and the shopping is possibly a little unfair on it, it's a city carat the end of the day. But driven sensibly 60mpg + on a short trips is possible.

The biggest disappointments on fuel for me were my a3 and the118d.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Is this calculated or trip computer MPG?

the reason i ask is this;

I had a SEAT Leon 140PD. The TC told me it was averaging 53MPG. I was doing about 540-560 miles per tank and putting ~52 litres in it.

My Giulietta is telling me I have an average of 47-48MPG Yet I am doing 580 miles on 50.2 litres of fuel.

the figures work out almost reversed. The Leon was doing 49MPG, the Giulietta 52MPG. The Giuli has 30BHP more as well.

The figures for my TDI Ibiza before the Leon were very similar to that of the Leon. 

In other words, I'm not sure how much i trust on board trip computers.

I'm not surprised BMW and Audi were the worst on fuel either.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

This is going of the mfd, I'm not going to get chance to do an official brim to brim, the seat,Audi and BMW were calculated on actual fuel, as is the pug. Passat blue motion was averaged 69.9 again of mfd, I was going to take the up on a run tonight but it's too windy for it, the poor little thing gets blown about. Not to the extent it gets blown out of the lane but I feel the cupra will be a safer option. I'll try and do a run in the up and see if I can break an indicated 70mpg. The dealer that had loaned me the car is struggling to get 33mpg out of a 1.4 tsi.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I really like the look of them, if I ever pack in fishing and no longer need the space this is the sort of thing I'll go for !


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

After test driving the new up I was sold! Mine is to be delivered in December


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> Yes I know mate I meant the only thing different is that the nav system has to be specified from the factory in the Skoda. You can't add it on later apparently. As opposed to the SEAT. Obviously they are virtually identical, made in the same factory along with the VW  Sorry didn't word my post very well.
> 
> But yes there good little cars. Head room is surprising!


All three models, S, SE and Elegance have PID prep. Elegance has PID unit as standard, S and SE can have PID unit fitted at any time.:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Supermega said:


> After test driving the new up I was sold! Mine is to be delivered in December


That's quite a waiting listing!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Supermega said:


> After test driving the new up I was sold! Mine is to be delivered in December


did you try anything else? the skoda is better specified but the Panda by all accounts is a better car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Skoda version looked ok when i looked it over at Goodwood not sure it's value though


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> the Panda by all accounts is a better car.


I agree


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> did you try anything else? the skoda is better specified but the Panda by all accounts is a better car.


Out of the VAG group I only tested the up, the skoda in the trim I have chosen wasn't much in it price wise. I can't get on with the seat looks I'm afraid. Like the panda but was so impressed with up I was sold. I couldn't get over how light it was, looking at 400kg over my mini! More kit than it too! Lol


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

millns84 said:


> That's quite a waiting listing!


Indeed, but the spec I wanted had to be made, hoping November at earliest.


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Supermega said:


> After test driving the new up I was sold! Mine is to be delivered in December


How did you get on with the Up! ?

I'm thinking of picking up a used one to replace a Fiesta diesel as a back up car for my Renault Zoe (when it turns up), I've previously owned an Aygo so think of the Up! as one of those with a much better build and equipment level.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

matt303 said:


> How did you get on with the Up! ?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a used one to replace a Fiesta diesel as a back up car for my Renault Zoe (when it turns up), I've previously owned an Aygo so think of the Up! as one of those with a much better build and equipment level.


The Up! was a great little car, I traded it in for a Zoe last Nov! Had the Up for a little over 2 years, the Zoe is on another level of cost to run 

The up was cheap to run, good build for cost of the car, loved the heated seats, mine had cruise control and updated stereo. Was sad to see it go, and if I had the cash I would of kept it. Looked great with black/ chrome bit and the classic wheels.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

We loved ours, light blue with multi spoke alloys
Great little car with great spec for the money
link


----------

